# My Biggest Pike! (Picture)



## outdoot-passion (Jan 8, 2009)

Well we were fishing in Ontario, Canada on the English River. We went to a weed bed on the eastern shore and my brother threw in a spinner bait and this monster went for it but missed his spinner bait. I had a pig and he told me to cast it in there so instantly i did and right when it hit the water he went for it and missed it!!! I was so disappointed and I thought that I would not have another chance...but I decided to cast in again and he followed and then he SMOKED it!!! After a 5 minute we finally got the net on him!!!

42.5 in.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thats a very nice pike.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

nice snake :beer:


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

You beat my best nice job! i guess it wouldnt take much though....


----------

